# CONNECT.DLL. (file)



## john.caldwel (Dec 10, 2004)

I have lost a file(QCONNECT.DLL.) on my pc to run my intuit quicken programme how do I reinstall this file to my pc?


----------



## kimmer13 (Nov 28, 2001)

http://www.piputilities.com/Zips/DLLs/ME/ or http://www.desktopian.org/addons/qconnc.zip

altho i don't know what version you need...


----------



## john.caldwel (Dec 10, 2004)

thanks very much great help


----------



## kimmer13 (Nov 28, 2001)

glad to help. if your back in business, feel free to mark this thread 'solved' under 'Thread Tools'. thanks, and happy holidays.


----------

